# New Murray Cod! Feeding Help?



## geckolover07 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey Guys,
Just got myself a murray cod fingerling and it wasnt until i got home that i wondered wat the hell I was gunna feed it! I've tried normal fish flakes and it seems to pick em up off the bottom! Anyone know what I should be feeding it???


----------



## chickensnake (Dec 2, 2009)

I fed mine micro-worms/blood-worms guppi fri and small shrimp hope that helps


----------



## bump73 (Dec 2, 2009)

I used to feed mine earthworms, mealmorms and guppies. But mine also ate flake and anything else i put in for the other fish..

Ben


----------



## ChrisZhang (Dec 2, 2009)

earth worms, meal worms, any sort of bug, you should feed him pellets as a staple preferably floating type, i fed my cod trout pellets and occasionally blood worms and beef heart.
you could feed him feeder fish like live bearers or goldfish
good luck


----------



## Sock Puppet (Dec 3, 2009)

Fingerling will probably eat bloodworms (you can get them frozen or live), brine shrimp etc. If it's taking some flakes now, may as well keep that in the diet as it's convenient & good quality flakes have everything they need in them. When it grows, it'll love feeder fish. I also keep natives & they go mad for live feeders (usually small tiger barbs, platys, goldfish etc). Also, for when it's gotten bigger, you'll find some places sell feeder yabbies, the cod will smash those. I've also just started a worm farm at home, so I can have a supply of worms for my fish & my blueys.


----------



## geckolover07 (Dec 5, 2009)

thanks guys! Been a big help!!!


----------



## potato matter (Dec 6, 2009)

Just thought i'd add something. Bloodworms have been known to cause bloat in some smaller fish, so feed in moderation, i feed mine pellets, guppy fry, molly fry, and heaps of other foods.


----------



## beney_boy (Dec 8, 2009)

for my murray cod i have these pellets, ther exactly like the ones they use on fish farms and are full of nutrients and all that. they are actually compressed salmon i think.


----------

